# Programmierung des Siemens LOGO! externen Text Displays



## SPSBernd (2 Januar 2012)

Hallo werte Forum-Benutzer,<BR><BR>ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem weiter helfen. Ich plane die Verwendung der neuen LOGO! Steuerung 0BA7 mit dem externen Text Display. Allerdings weis ich nicht, wie ich das Display programmiere. Mit der LOGO! Soft Comfort kann ich nur die 4 Tasten des internen Displays programmieren (Demoversion v5.0.19).<BR><BR>Also Lösung dieses Problems dachte ich mir, dass ich vieleicht WinCC flexible 2008 zur Programmierung nutzen könnte, habe dort aber das Logo Text Display nicht gefunden.<BR><BR>Meine Fragen:<BR>Liegt es vieleicht an der alten Version von Logo Soft Comfort, dass ich das externe Display nicht programmieren kann?<BR>Kann ich in WinCC flexible 2008 einfach ein ähnliches Display auswählen, welches 4 Funktionstasten und 6 Standarttasten hat und das LOGO! TD damit programmieren?<BR><BR>Wie gesagt ich bin in der Planung und habe diese Geräte noch nicht hier, daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob jemand von euch das Display schonmal verwendet hat und wie er es programmiert hat.<BR><BR>Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.<BR><BR>MfG Bernd


----------



## Homer79 (2 Januar 2012)

...mit der aktuellen Version, kein Problem...da sind die Tasten mit hinterlegt...


----------



## SPSBernd (2 Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank! Dann werd ich mir die mal besorgen.

MfG Bernd


----------



## rheumakay (2 Januar 2012)

Hallo, das TD Display ist eigentlich nichts anderes, als ein abgestztes Display der LOGO(plus Tasten).
anbei mal ein Link, wo du die Bedienungsanleitung von LOGO & TD wieder findest:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...earch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=10805384&x=0&y=0

Win CC benötigst du für das TD gar nicht!


----------

